# ACA Swiftwater w/ Mike Mather



## drewboater (Jul 19, 2005)

A rescue on the Feather.

*Class Location: *Durango, CO
*Ages:* 16+ 
*Price:* $250 
*Times:* 8 am - 5 pm 
*Dates:* April 20 - 21

This class covers river safety, rescue, rope systems like Z-Drags and more! Significant time will be spent in the water swimming and wading. Upon successful completion, you will receive an ACA Swiftwater certification.
*
Instructor Bio*
After 18 years of bad judgment Mike Mather is one of the more experienced and entertaining rescue professionals in the industry. Having taught courses all over the U.S. and in Europe, Mike's less than conventional approach to this topic is anything but dry and effectively drives swiftwater rescue concepts home. Mike excels at keeping topics clear, accessible and applicable for rescue professionals, experienced boaters and novices alike. Through a combination of bizarre storytelling and hands on instruction Mike keeps participants thoroughly engaged.

*Registration*
To register online go to ACA Classes | 4 CORNERS RIVERSPORTS


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

Took a SWR with MM, and got a lot out of it. Highly recommend him. FWIW


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Highly recommended.


----------

